# How long is 50ft really??



## bailey14 (27 May 2009)

Someone in our open plan office wanted to know how long 50ft is and no one knew how long it was, so like an idiot I stood up and explained that I knew, due to the fact that I used to show jump.  I got some very strange stares so I went on to explained that the distance between jumps is set to accomodate a horses stride but as I work right in the centre of birmingham city I could tell this information went over most peoples heads.  So there I was walking along the hallway into our main office striding away.  However, I am not sure I have done it quite right.  On the basis that eight of my strides equal one non jumping stride double which is roughly 24ft 6, depending on horse or pony and uphill/downhill I have walked 16 of my strides and added a bit.  Is this right???  My OH would be very annoyed with me as he is a groundsman cum coursebuilder and has ironed it into me so many times about distances/strides/feet and inches, etc!  It obviously hasn't quite sunk in, nad now people I work with think I am completely stark raving mad rather than just slightly weird, which they thought I was before!


----------



## milliepops (27 May 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you I think - I can usually pace 3 ft quite well, so 16 paces plus a bit = 50ft.  

Can identify with the feeling misunderstood in the office too!


----------



## martlin (27 May 2009)

50 ft would be a very practical distance of 3 and a half strides between 2 jumps))) So yes, 16 yards and a bit.


----------

